# How do I use Moroccanoil??



## perfectlyem (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys, so I recently signed up for one of those subscriptions where they send you a box every month with a few different beauty items in it for you to try. Anyhow, I got a little bottle of the Moroccanoil which I'd always wanted to try. However, I have NO idea how to use it! I know the package says to use it on damp hair and then style as usual but I guess what I'm wondering is I have super wavy hair and I usually put lots of mousse in it while it's wet. So can I use the Moroccanoil PLUS mousse or other hair products or do you have to use it on its own? Also, do I have to blow dry my hair for it to work or let it air dry?

Any other tips or ideas for using it? I don't want my hair to look super greasy either, so any pointers would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm...I believe it's meant to be used alone for a more natural look and touchable hair. When you put mousse your hair is no longer touchable. I suggest to gradually put the oils in your hair, starting from the ends, and work your way up, but don't reach the scalp area!!!

Begin with damp hair &gt; blow dry with diffuser &gt; use more oil if needed...

I use MoroccanOil alone to make my hair soft and shiny. It's also great for split ends and heat damaged hair.

Use very little, and it's meant for lower ends/away from the scalp.


----------



## Jamie Kind (Sep 27, 2011)

Just to give you something to gauge your usage off of. I have long (a little past bra line), thin, wavy, bleached hair. As a part of my after shower hair routine I use Enjoy Leave in Conditioner (or else nothing is going to brush through my hair, haha ) then rub a dime size amount of the oil through my hair, some times a little more which really doesn't hurt. I can go three days before having to wash my hair again, since it doesn't weigh it down. You can use other products with the Oil, just use the oil first.You can also put the oil on your hair before bleaching or dying your hair to help minimize damage. The Oil cuts down on drying time, adds shine, and helps split ends look healthier.  It's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 27, 2011)

Moroccanoil is pretty greasy.

Start with no more than a drop of oil in one palm.

Rub your hands together quickly so that the oil is now coating both palms.

Run your hands through your hair, staring at the ends. This is where your hair needs the most conditioning anyways.

Stay away from your scalp as you naturally produce oil/sebum there.


----------



## perfectlyem (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the helpful suggestions! I'm excited to try it now! I think I'll try it tonight and see how it goes. Good call on the small amount...I feel like I probably would have gooped it on for disasterous results, haha.


----------



## melissakecken (Sep 28, 2011)

Im just wondering, where did you sign up at to get the samples? Thanks, Melissa

All the replys are right about the oil, you can also use it on your skin as a moisturizer, and on your nails and cuticles also.


----------



## perfectlyem (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh cool, I didn't know about using it on nails. I'll have to give that a go as well!

The samples thing is a monthly box you get in the mail and you have to pay a fee for it, but it lets you try high end products which is pretty cool. Plus the samples are bigger than the ones you'd get for free at the drugstore. I'm from Canada so I got the Loose Button Luxe box but there's also another one called the Gymm Box which also looks cool.

But I noticed you're from the US and there's a bunch that deliver to only you guys (grrr, haha). I'm not sure if the Canadian ones will ship to you but I'm sure it'll say on their websites. I think the main American box delivery thing is called Birchboxm, which also looks really good: http://www.birchbox.com/


----------

